# soda bottle



## botil (Oct 23, 2005)

Can help anybody identifying the manufacturer and the age?
 Embossed: PURTS/CELEBRATED/DOUBLE/SODA WATER/13 ST MARY AT HILL/CITY/LONDON
 Color: green


----------



## botil (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi, another photo


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Oct 23, 2005)

WOW! what a great bottle. how much you want for it?
 looks like it 1870s maybe earlier i'm not sure, dont know alot about it, but the name and other embossing tells alot about it.

 rick


----------



## Miles (Oct 23, 2005)

That looks like stretch marks on the neck. Usually torpedo soda bottles were made in the 1870's in England. Some more common ones are Shweppes torpedos that go for 8-10 dollars.
 Yours has great charm so if you want to sell it you could get over that.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 23, 2005)

Judging from the style of embossing I'd guess that is a pretty early bottle. You need to find someone that has some experience with early english bottles. Give it a little time , someone will pop up with an answer.
 You have some very nice bottles, did you dig them?


----------



## IRISH (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey botil, that is one great bottle [] ,  one thing I can tell you is it's a whole lot older than 1870's more like 1830's or thereabouts.  

 VERY nice bottle and I hope someone will be able to give you a bit of company info etc.


----------



## botil (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't have the intention of sell this bottle, but thanks for the offer anyway.
 I'd like know more about this bottle.


----------



## botil (Oct 24, 2005)

Lets hope so. I'm quite excited. Perhaps you are right and I'll be lucky and someone will give me the information I'm looking for.


----------



## botil (Oct 24, 2005)

I've been buying bottles for years in local weekend street markets, where people sell things that they think whith no value or too olds and without interest for them.
 Thanks for information.


----------



## angemarie (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi.  I have a couple similar bottles- without the writing.  My grandfather told me they were used in ships when the cargo was loaded off, they used rocks to load down the ship and in between the rocks, they would place these bottles with round bottoms..


----------



## botil (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks Miles for help


----------



## botil (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks angemarie. Would be nice know something about the company that produced this bottle.


----------



## Miles (Oct 24, 2005)

I'd take IRISH's advice, but could you post a picture of the bottom?


----------



## botil (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi, a picture of the bottom


----------



## botil (Oct 25, 2005)

another picture


----------



## JohnRoy (Oct 25, 2005)

Apparently, someone in Russia may be wondering the same thing that you are... Check this link out: 
 http://numizmatik.ru/tboard/read.php?tboard=18056&pagenum=1&help=

 -John


----------



## Miles (Oct 25, 2005)

That doesn't look like a pontil mark, so I still think it's from around the 1870's early 1880's like lots of torpedo sodas. Still, embossed torpedo sodas, although some are common, are usually desireable. It's sort of like Warner's Safe Cure.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 25, 2005)

> PURTS/CELEBRATED/DOUBLE/SODA WATER/13 ST MARY AT HILL/CITY/LONDON


 
 Take a look at this site.
 http://www.geocities.com/torpedobottlecom/page8.html

 It looks like several of the topedos from the 1830s with that crude lip. 
 Try to contact whomever runs that website and they could probably give you some good info.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't know Miles I think I agree with Irish and Gunther. Look at that crude, crude lip....


----------



## Miles (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, the soda is probably from the 1830's now, judging by the site. If you look on the site, the lip is the same as the shweppes torpedo soda.


----------



## botil (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi John, 
 Thanks for information. At least there isnÂ´t only mine known.


----------



## botil (Oct 26, 2005)

What a nice page. Everybody's working very hard to try to identify this bottle.
 Thanks for advice.


----------



## botil (Oct 26, 2005)

The discussion its turning very interesting. Thanks everybody for help.


----------



## botil (Oct 26, 2005)

The positive side is that we all improve our knowledge, and our bottle database. Thanks


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 26, 2005)

Let us know if you ever find out anything about it. I'm betting it is pretty rare since it didnt seem to be listed anywhere.


----------



## Clive freedman (Oct 27, 2005)

Great looking Hamilton. Doing investigation on it provides the following from a well known Hamilton specialist.

 I've not heard of your specific manufacturer before but have seen similar bottles in colour and shape..and "product naming/addresses" before. This style of bottle with the rolled lip will date into the late 1830's to the mid 1840's. It is from the immediate post-pontil era. 


 Some of the similar bottles are JOHNSONS, SCHWEPPES and FORDS. Some of the similar addresses are SILVER STREET NEAR OXFORD and SOHO IN LONDON. Some of the product names were HIGHLY CARBONATED SODA WATER, DOUBLE CARBONATED SODA WATER & CELEBRATED DOUBLE SODA. 


 Seems back then, as now, there are trends...and their trend was to publicise the carbonation and give cross references/coordinates to their businesses' addresses. 


 These are interesting older torpedo bottles that fall in the $150 and up to $300 value range. 

 If ever yuo are interested in selling it please let me know.


----------



## botil (Oct 27, 2005)

Sure, I'll let you know all the information I find out about this rare soda.


----------



## botil (Oct 27, 2005)

You have given me a very good trace.
 As I can see, you agree with Gunther.
 We are nearer than ever before to achieve the identification.
 Excuse me, but I'm not interested in selling it.
 Thanks so much for your great help


----------



## botil (Nov 3, 2005)

Could you help me, or anyone else, identifying this torpedo soda?
 Embossed: J. HINDLE & CÂº LTD/20 CHAPEL LANE/ HULL/TRADE MARK/REGISTERED
 Color: Aqua.
 Is it British?


----------



## TROG (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Botil. 
 Your Hindle bottle is from the U K and would date from the 1890 -1900 period.

 The early Hamilton is a great looking bottle and as from the information given by Clive Freedman his reply is pretty well on the mark. Is your bottle aqua in color or has it a green tinge to it


----------



## botil (Nov 4, 2005)

Could anyone identify this monolith embossed on it. Is it a famous place of London?
 It seems that there is a statue on top of it.


----------



## botil (Nov 5, 2005)

The bottle is aqua and don't have a green tinge. The photo could be better.


----------



## Clive freedman (Nov 6, 2005)

THe Embossing is a Statue in the centre of London Called Nelsons Column. Probably Londons most celebrated monument and quite topically really since the end of last month celebrated Nelson's Bicentinial year. Nelson was the greatest Admiral of the fleet ever.


----------



## botil (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Clive. Do you have any information about the company?


----------



## botil (Nov 30, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> Let us know if you ever find out anything about it. I'm betting it is pretty rare since it didnt seem to be listed anywhere.


 I've got a new camera[]




 An answer at last!
 Answer from an UK forum:


> *Post Office London Directory 1841*
> 13 St. Mary at Hill
> G. Purt - Soda Water, Lemonade, &c. ma
> Thomas Purt - Dairyman
> ...


 And another fantastic bottle known (not mine)


> THE BOTTLE ON THE FAR RIGHT IS THE ONLY GREEN EXAMPLE FROM PURT'S THAT I KNOW OF.  IT'S GOT A STRANGE ELONGATED NARROW NECK, SMALL ROLLED LIP, & UNUSUAL FLATTENED EMBOSSED LETTERING.  IT IS EMBOSSED ALL ROUND THE BODY:  PURTS/CELEBRATED/DOUBLE/SODA=WATER/13 St MARY AT HILL/CITY/OF LONDON.


----------



## idigjars (Nov 30, 2007)

WoW!  Fantastic bottles and pics.  Thanks for sharing those!!  Paul


----------



## botil (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a pleasure.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 30, 2007)

Excellent photos and bottles, you always have great items.

 Its just starting to get pretty cold here, post a few photos of the beach to warm us up[]


----------



## botil (Dec 1, 2007)

This forum have helped me identifying a few bottles, so its fair to share information with you.

 Autumn is here and winter is coming, but beaches are still there. 
 Not so cold but not hot (night-time temperatures are between 5 and 10 degrees Celsius and day-time between 12 and 18 degrees)
 I'll post some photos soon.


----------

